# mpeg2divx kein lpcm decoder



## Tailor (15. Februar 2007)

hi,

ich möchte ein mpeg2 file von einer DVD in eine divx-Datei konvertieren.  Ich benutze dazu den Divx Converter. Dieser meldet beim überprüfen der Datei, dass er keinen lpcm Audio Decoder finden kann. Ich habe schon verschiedene Codec Packs welche diesen codec anscheinend beinhalten installiert, erhalte aber weiterhin diese Meldung. Auch eine Neuinstallation brachte mich bis jetzt nicht weiter. 
Wie bringe ich Divx nur dazu mir meine mpeg zu konvertieren?

gruß Flo


----------



## axn (15. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Das auf der DVD wird keine lpcm Audiospur sein. AC3 ist wahrscheinlicher. Damit tun sich manche Encoder schwehr. Es gibt aber einige auch mit Trials die das packen. Zur Not musst du Audio und Video getrennt behandeln..

mfg

axn


----------

